# Adjustable Schwinn Stem



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 17, 2022)

As found adjustable stem.  The AS bolt has some chipping chrome that is not easily seen in the pics. Deal or no Deal, let's go!!!  Shipping $10


----------



## comet (Feb 18, 2022)

$30


----------



## badbob (Feb 18, 2022)

150


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 18, 2022)

no deal yet, not far off.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 18, 2022)

169.00


----------



## 63caddy (Feb 18, 2022)

$180


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 18, 2022)

190


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 18, 2022)

191 for insurance


----------



## 63caddy (Feb 18, 2022)

200


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 18, 2022)

Deal for 200. Sorry I was busy this afternoon.


----------

